# Phrag Urgandiae



## Achamore (Dec 9, 2015)

Apologies for the quality of the photo, but this is such a massive plant I daren't try to remove it from the greenhouse.

One of the phrags I bought from Sue in Bristol last month. This is one of the old crosses, registered in 1896. It is _lindleyanum x longifolium_.


----------



## trdyl (Dec 9, 2015)

Pretty!

Massive? How large is it?


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice! I'm sure it's pretty huge....whole plant pic please!!

David


----------



## Achamore (Dec 9, 2015)

There are two spikes, each over 4 feet long. Put it this way, it is bigger than a large specimen of Sorcerer's Apprentice. The blooms last a long time. The older of the two shown here was fully out when I bought the plant a month ago. I've been really surprised at the longevity of the blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Achamore said:


> There are two spikes, each over 4 feet long. Put it this way, it is bigger than a large specimen of Sorcerer's Apprentice. The blooms last a long time. The older of the two shown here was fully out when I bought the plant a month ago. I've been really surprised at the longevity of the blooms.



You may also be surprised at how long the inflorescence gets/lasts! Nice flower.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 9, 2015)

This is nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nice. Would like to see the whole plant just to get an idea how big it gets. Your photos are great too!


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2015)

I love that flower with its big, open pouch. Did you leave
Sue in Bristol any plants at all????


----------



## Achamore (Dec 9, 2015)

Sue is shutting down her greenhouse. Hence all the wonderful phrags for sale..!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2015)

Sad, but good for you.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes, a great opportunity. She has good reasons for closing her greenhouse, but she has had over 30 years of phrag pleasure...!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 11, 2015)

If I get 3 people requesting here a photo of the full plant, I'll then do it. It is a job and a half to get it in or out of the greenhouse...!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 11, 2015)

It's not that I wish you to undertake a lot of work for a photo, but it would be nice to see just massive that "little" Phrag is.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, I succumbed to temptation, as it has been quiet in the office this afternoon. Had to create a larger black backdrop than any I have ever done, due to the length of the two spikes, one of which goes more or less straight up, and the other straight off to one side. I also took one with me standing next to it, to give a ready sense of scale. I know there are larger plants around, but this one is as large as I have. I'll post the photos in a few minutes.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 11, 2015)

Hard to hold still for the 8 seconds of the shot. Light was pretty dull here by the time I got around to it..!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful!

Thanks for posting. Looks like it has been blooming for quite some time off of those two spikes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2015)

that is massive.
Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 11, 2015)

Many thanks. Had some trouble with Photobucket, so have just put the 2nd photo in again. There should be 5 photos in this batch to view.

The blooms seem to last 5 to 6 weeks, which has really surprised me.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice. Why don't you stake the blooming spikes?


----------



## Achamore (Dec 11, 2015)

I virtually never stake the spikes. To me they are far lovelier growing in their natural inclination. Certainly with phrags I can't see any reason to stake them. This is simply my personal preference. I can understand it if one is showing in a public space, or need to ship. But having them tied to spikes makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for taking the pictures! Thanks a big one!


----------



## D-novice (Mar 14, 2017)

*Phrag Urgandiae and Friends*

Piggybacking on this older post. 
This is the second Phrag I've succeeded in reblooming; the other is the Franz Glanz in the photos below.
The last photo shows where I grow my Phrags, a corner with two windows, one south facing, one west facing; and shows afternoon light this time of year. They don't get morning sun because of location / angle of window. The west facing window is mostly shaded by a huge tree as well as a hill to our west.
I grow them in about 2-3" of standing water, a humidity tree with the grate removed. Recently I put in a tiny aquarium pump into the tray to move the water, I divide the pump's time between the two trays.





Phrag Urgandiae





side view





Franz Glanz and Urgandiae





Paph Zycleon, Phrags Urgandiae and Franz Glanz


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2017)

D-novice said:


> I grow them in about 2-3" of standing water, a humidity tree with the grate removed. Recently I put in a tiny aquarium pump into the tray to move the water, I divide the pump's time between the two trays.



Interesting. How do you divide the time? Do you have a valve to switch between the two trays? Do you manually switch the air tubing?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2017)

I use Fluval pumps in my Phrag water trays. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## D-novice (Mar 14, 2017)

*water circulation*



Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting. How do you divide the time? Do you have a valve to switch between the two trays? Do you manually switch the air tubing?



I split it about 50:50. There is no air tubing - it's a water pump. I unplug it and move it to the other tray and plug it back in. I'm cheap, and they do make a little noise, which is why I don't just have two. They are getting a lot more circulation than they used to. This was the smallest pump I could find, it might be a fluval


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 14, 2017)

You should not apologize for such beautiful pictures! Having a black background isn't an obligation for great pics, in my opinion. It seems more natural with all that green fuzzy "portrait" background. I love it! :clap:


----------



## D-novice (Mar 14, 2017)

Achamore said:


> I virtually never stake the spikes. To me they are far lovelier growing in their natural inclination. Certainly with phrags I can't see any reason to stake them. This is simply my personal preference. I can understand it if one is showing in a public space, or need to ship. But having them tied to spikes makes me feel uncomfortable.



The spike on Urgandiae is 30" above the surface of the potting media, the Franz Glanz is 22". If I didn't stake them, I'd need four times the growing area. It sure would look interesting though.


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2017)

What I want to know, Don, is how you got that monster
home without damage???? Car, ferry, car??? I bet that
was quite a ride. I have a mental picture of you lugging
that plant and grunting all the way from Bristol to Gigha!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2017)

Very nice Don. Can you see now Terry what I'm talking about with the size of this Urgandiae compared to my tiny Phrag Mem Ed Murphy? 
I should ask Don what the parents are that make up his hybrid before drawing any conclusion. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## terryros (Mar 15, 2017)

Hybrid names were a problem from the very beginning of orchid breeding and remain so today. The hobbyist is probably willing to ignore the issue, but there are impacts for us from time to time. I think we don't realize how much variability in size, shape, and color results from many different hybrids, obviously depending on the parents.

I would love to keep honoring Ed Murphy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## D-novice (Mar 17, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice Don. Can you see now Terry what I'm talking about with the size of this Urgandiae compared to my tiny Phrag Mem Ed Murphy?
> I should ask Don what the parents are that make up his hybrid before drawing any conclusion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Not sure if you are referring to me - my name isn't Don. But, if you're talking about my plant, the tag doesn't list the parents and it's too late to ask the seller.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 17, 2017)

interesting, I like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2017)

D-novice said:


> Not sure if you are referring to me - my name isn't Don. But, if you're talking about my plant, the tag doesn't list the parents and it's too late to ask the seller.


Sorry D-N and thanks for the reply


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Not common and nice to see!


----------



## D-novice (Mar 22, 2017)

*Phragmipedium Lindleyanum x Longifolium*

starting to branch a bit





Phrag Urgandiae


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## D-novice (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm very glad I posted the photo of this so I can tell when it bloomed first. It is still blooming!! I think it's on it's 11th or 12th flower, and has two more buds that I can see. So, it will be in bloom in September for sure, possibly longer. Half a year of Urgandiae. I'll try to remember to take a pic and post it.


----------



## blondie (Aug 31, 2017)

A very nice hybrid


----------



## D-novice (Aug 31, 2017)

*Six months of Urgandiae*





It's leaning right over a Paph. Berenice that just happens to have a nearly identical color palate. Pretty cool!


----------



## D-novice (Aug 31, 2017)

I suppose I should measure the height of the spike, from the base of the plant.


----------

